# Play sand as a capping material?



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I was just wondering about Play sand... Will it compact too easily?
(I plan on introducing blackworms and MTS to try to keep it aerated..)

How many inches should I use?

If I move my cories to that tank will they disturb the soil layer?

Thanks for the help.. I've done El Naturale before, but I only have a 50% success rate with it..


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and get pool filter sand. Play sand takes an eternity to settle (rinsing is pretty much impossible). The play sand I experimented with in the past was from Home Depot and was pretty much like clay when wet.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you wash it first? I heard the clay can get washed out...

Anyways, now I'm thinking of trying to find colorquartz, soilmaster select, turface, or black beauty...
Or something similiar..

Any other ideas?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

May I suggest Oil Dri
It is like turface I am told.
I really like it #50 = 7 dollars
High CEC
available at Walmart - auto dept
I am growing DHG and glosso . Takes about a monthfor the PH to settle down. Next time Ido it I will soak in ferts for a month - looks natural as well

I have some pics at photos.rbkkinspects.com

HTH


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, wal-mart. Convenient...

How heavy is it? (I know it's 50# bags, but depending on it's density I might be able to do 2, 3, or 4 10 gallon tanks..)

I'll definately see if my local wal-mart carries it.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

in my opinion...this is one of the best kept secrets. Who else can say they have quality substrate for that price?


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

redchigh said:


> Did you wash it first? I heard the clay can get washed out...
> 
> Anyways, now I'm thinking of trying to find colorquartz, soilmaster select, turface, or black beauty...
> Or something similiar..
> ...


I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed again, but it's so fine that it never ended. With filter sand, I rinsed three times and the tank was clear pretty fast. I like the stuff. $9.50 for 50 pounds.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Hard to see in your pictures, but would you consider it more of a brown color or tan?

(I'll probably mix in some crushed limestone to offset the ph lowering qualities)
(referring to the oil-dri. I think it would work well in dry start since it's extremely absorbant)

Would cories disturb oil-dri you think?
(I can always use a diff substrate for them if so... but I'd prefer not to.)


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

A light tan color. When you get it remember it looks much darker when wet ;-)
I have pandas in that tank & they are breeding/spawing like mad. I have at least 4-5 diffrent sizes from eye ball to half the size of an adult. The pandas rest right on it. I will not be home until much later. I will see if I can find a pic.
Not so sure about the limestone but that wouldn't that affect CO2 later if I am not mistaken. Possibly another could chime in


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Franzi said:


> I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed again, but it's so fine that it never ended. With filter sand, I rinsed three times and the tank was clear pretty fast. I like the stuff. $9.50 for 50 pounds.


Hey Franzi 
Did you get it at a pool supply place?
Thx Bro


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah I picked it up at Leslie's pool supply. Not sure how close you are to one, but they seem to have locations throughout the US.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

There is one in my neighborhood. Thanks Franzi


----------



## slimbolen99 (Feb 25, 2011)

I cannot find any pool filter sand around here (KC) for less than $15 for a 50# bag. 

Anyone have issues with it not being a good cap with mineralized soil under it?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i love my pool filter sand and i use miracle gro organic under it. i want to find black colorquartz but they dont make the stuff any more i have looked online for a while and nothing unless you can find an old pool place that might have some in stock


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Question about capping the MTS...what about planting and/or uprooting of plants. Won't that eventually lead to the MTS coming to the surface?


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a little, but it settles quickly once the tank is established.


----------

